# What kinda bass is this?



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Went out to bolivar today at the spillway for a few hours. Caught some bullheads, a crappie, two warmouth and some pumpkinseeds, and a perch. My buddy caught the fish in this picture. Im sure its a bass but considering its so small yet so fat, Im not sure what it is, mouth looks small, and it has stripes with some greenish brown at top, tried looking at the odnr site but Im not sure still.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a rock bass to me


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

looks like a rock bass to me also.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

It definately is a rock bass


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yessir its a rocky used to catch them babies all the time in the GrandRiver


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok cool, I was wondering, its been forever since I have seen a rockbass that I was unsure, at first I thought the warmouth he caught were rockbass until I checked the odnr.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

RockBass for sure! I would like to see some pictures of the "Warmouth".>BornToFish


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

BornToFish said:


> RockBass for sure! I would like to see some pictures of the "Warmouth".>BornToFish


we didnt take pictures of any other fish. I would have if I known they were warmouth because I never actually knew what one was, I thought they were rockbass, and with that in mind the only reason I took a picture of this rockbass was because I had no idea what it was.

The warmouth had the same basic size and shape, just darker brown and spotted more with read eyes, I compared it to the picture on the odnr site and it was the same.

We caught all the gills, punkies, crappie, rockbass and warmouth right beside a tree on the side of the river that had a ton of roots in the water.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

It is a rock bass. It looks like a hybrid striper a little though.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

It looks a little washed out, that tells me it came out of fairly stained water, or was kept on a stringer for awhile. If it was caught in clear water it would be much darker.>BornToFish


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

also if you catch them at night they are very very pale. Normally the eyes are red.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

It's been my experience that they really get washed out if you catch them out of dirty, cold water. Also, smallmouth out of cold, clear, water get almost "iradescent" gold in color.>BornToFish


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Jon....whats the hot bait on erie right now???


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks like a rock bass, but only thing different I see it does not have red eyes. I thought rock bass have red eyes. Am I mistaken? If I am, it will not be the first time.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

BornToFish said:


> RockBass for sure! I would like to see some pictures of the "Warmouth".>BornToFish


heres a warmouth for ya


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

rock bass normally have red eyes. I believe they can change their eye color (like at night if you catch a rock bass it won't have red eyes).


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

it looks like a strpier or white bass


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Guys it's a rock bass, trust me. I've caught 100's of them.>BornToFish


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Mike, Anything "Goby" related. Dropshotting and dragging tubes. Those fish will start moving up into the same places they spawned, especially if we continue to have cooler weather. I'm hearing that Berkely "Gulp",Poor Boy, and Venom products are hammering them. Also mid-deep cranks in crawfish patterns or natural colors around isolated rockpiles. If you get desperate ,try around the mouths of the rivers on the breakwalls and related manmade structure.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

BornToFish said:


> It looks a little washed out, that tells me it came out of fairly stained water, or was kept on a stringer for awhile. If it was caught in clear water it would be much darker.>BornToFish


The water was low for about a mouth then it rained and came back to normal depth, we caught him the day after, so the water was cooler and really stained.

Also thanks to sonic' that is exactly what the fish we caught that I thought were warmouth looked like.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

the main thing you gotta look for when yer trying to distinquish a Rock Bass from a Warmouth is the anal fins.. warmouths have 3 spines where as rock bass have 6 spines and warmouth have a tendacy to have that bright yellow belly where as the rockbass ive caught had coloring a lot like smallies eventhough striping is different


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

its a warmouth


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

definatly a rock bass


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BornToFish said:


> It looks a little washed out, that tells me it came out of fairly stained water, or was kept on a stringer for awhile. If it was caught in clear water it would be much darker.>BornToFish


yea..thats what i thought...


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

So what is this little guy, caught him in the same spot as the rockbass/warmouth. He looks just like the warmouth we caught at the same time as the rockbass, but from what people say they look alike.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18145&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The first one is a rock bass, that last picture is a warmouth.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

The first is definately a "Rock Bass". The second picture does appear to be a "Warmouth". It's funny all the river fishing I've done and I can't recall ever catching a "Warmouth". I wonder if there is a heavier population in different parts of the state. I'm in Wyandot county.>BornToFish


----------



## Resq (Sep 12, 2006)

Hybrid striped bass


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Resq said:


> Hybrid striped bass


What?


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

BornToFish said:


> The first is definately a "Rock Bass". The second picture does appear to be a "Warmouth". It's funny all the river fishing I've done and I can't recall ever catching a "Warmouth". I wonder if there is a heavier population in different parts of the state. I'm in Wyandot county.>BornToFish


Yea you can catch warmouth pretty easily at my spot in bolivar, that is the only place I have ever caught them.


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

that looks like either a white bass,maybe a smallie or a rock bass,or possible a warmouth


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Its definetly a rockbass.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

rockbass definately


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it might be a rock bass....lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What is it.............. BAIT!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i agree with mellon looks like bait 2 me


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> What is it.............. BAIT!


if it was something other then a bass, It probably would have been. lol


----------

